# آفاق علوم الطبيعية



## Ba-Magbarah (14 أغسطس 2007)

مجلة آفاق العلم : مجلة رائعة تحتوي عن جميع مواضيع العلوم الطبيعية والتكنولوجية الخاصة بعلم الفضاء والكون والاتصال بالاجهزة الإلكترونية

أرفقت في هذا الرابط مجلة علمية آفاق علم والعدد يتكلم موضوع بعنوانها الثقوب السوداء ما هي حقيقتها وغير من التقنيات الحديثة
أستفيدوا منها وزيدوا من حصيلة المعلومات التي لديكم فهي ثمينة.

الرابط:
http://www.sci-prospects.com/issues/..._jul-aug07.pdf

والسلام عليكم:77:


----------



## جاسر (14 أغسطس 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

الرابط ناقص 

http://www.sci-prospects.com/issues/SciProspects_jul-aug07.pdf

نتمنى للقائمين عليها التوفيق والسداد


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (14 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط شغال ، ولكن طريقة وضعها تكون ناقصة
تحمل


----------



## مصطفى مجدى (14 أغسطس 2007)

*شكرا.........*

شكرا لك على هذة المجلة العلمية الرائعة وامتعنا بمثل تلك الروائع دائما ومزيد من التقدم والنجاح وان يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## وجدي_1405 (14 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جاري التحميل 
شكراً على هذه المعلومات القيمة و بكل صراحة عندما تنظر للسماء ترى عظمة الخالق عز و جل فسبحان الله , اللهم زدنا من علمك و أنفع به .
جزاك الله خير


----------



## Ba-Magbarah (14 أغسطس 2007)

إن شاء الله يا أخوان سأفيدكم بجميع المستجدات في هذا العدد وذلك لفائدة في هذا الصرح العلمي


----------

